# Alpen Sugar Free - good cereal? 11% protein and contains 'whey milk powder'?!



## P-Ride

Hey,

Yesterday I accompanied the mothership to show her all the wonderful things she should be buying - packets of chicken drumsticks etc. And those fruit 'schoolbars'.. Probably not healthy, but so tasty.

Anyway, I needed to choose a decent cereal so spent some time looking at the nutritional information and decided on 1.3kg of 'Alpen No Sugar'.

It contains something like 16g of sugar per 100g (vs. 23g in Alpen regular) which I assume is in the raisins. There certainly doesn't seem to be any sugar listed in the ingredients.

More curiously, is the 'milk whey powder' listed in the ingredients, which seems to be a white powder all over the cereal. The protein content is 11%, which seems a lot for a cereal!

it is 36% oats and contains hazelnuts, almonds and all sorts - and is damn tasty. Perhaps the nicest I've tried.

Is this a good cereal for lifting/health? What's with this milk whey powder and 11% protein?

Thanks


----------



## Tapout

I used to eat Alpine, untill I found this bad boy:

Rude Health Organic Muesli

Contains nothing but Oats, Raisins and Seeds.

No added stuff like Alpine.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

You'd be better off with normal oats with a scoop or two of flavoured protein powder mixed in. If you don't like normal oats then ready brek is just as good.

Chocolate flavoured porridge is awesome.


----------



## Tapout

^ This, 50% Oats to 50% Whey Protein powder is the best combination, nice and thick.

Have this every day.


----------



## aka

Aldi do a very fine (powder porridge) very easy to use for shaker and mix with whey

I wouldn't use raising in the morning, far to much sugar for an empty stomach plus not good if you want a sic pack


----------



## G-man99

Chicken breast is much better than drumsticks also much less fat and more protein as you got no bones, skin, sinew etc


----------



## Tapout

Raisins arn't going to stop you from getting a six pack


----------



## Jimmy1

alpen tastes the dogd balls

so if your not getting fat....then eat away


----------



## P-Ride

I always eat not just the meat but all the gristle and end of the bone of chicken - literally everything apart from the iron-hard central stalk of bone - assuming it would contain good muscle-building stuff. Is this wrong?

I eat my alpen with 4 (occassionally 5) eggs each morning for breakfast, so think the protein base is covered there.

I'm carrying a little stomach fat at the moment, but I'm doing a lot of running/circuits for my final Army Officer test (in late August) so, although low body fat is helpful, I am more focused on having good fuel/recovery for my training.

Akalatango, what do you mean by 'raising'?

Main thing is, as Jimmy says, this cereal tastes awesome! I know pure oats would be better for just lifting, surely this has some good vitamins etc with the extra elements though?


----------



## Tapout

Think he ment Raisins, Typo.


----------



## P-Ride

Ahh..


----------



## Tapout

Don't worry about Raisins, fruit helped me get to 8% BF.


----------



## engllishboy

If you're training for the army officer test, you'll want to be taking in quite alot of carbs to fuel the runs.


----------

